# Don't Touch!



## Ajay (Feb 21, 2008)

Thinking about it...






Little closer...





Contact!





What? I wasn't doing anything!


----------



## Cinbika (Feb 21, 2008)

That is so totally true. I love it.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Jewel32 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ha ha ha, that's soo cute,lol  


Jewel


----------



## Ajay (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. I love it when they keep eye contact with you but still keep inching their finger forward as if you won't notice it - too funny.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 21, 2008)

who me? 





tnx for sharing


pascal


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 21, 2008)

Reminds me of my cat, she does the same freaking thing.

Cute series!


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 21, 2008)

haha, thats pretty funny


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 22, 2008)

what!?,....i was only looking at it.....


----------



## KristinaS (Feb 23, 2008)

:lmao: So cute!


----------



## easily_amused (Feb 23, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> Reminds me of my cat, she does the same freaking thing.
> 
> Cute series!



So does my dog.  He is so funny.  looking right.at.me as he puts his mouth on something he knows he is not supposed to chew up.

My daughter is past that stage.  Now she does things when she knows we are not looking and she thinks she can get away with it.


----------

